# Ice Ice Ice- late season hunting



## GoCobbs (Nov 15, 2012)

does anyone have any info on ice situations up north towards devils. curious if bays are still open on stump and other big lakes. planning to come up and hunt this weekend. also wondering if the birds are still there. I've heard that there's lots of ducks up north to the border by minot and west and that there's still loads up in canada, so id guess they are still around.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Pockets of birds near the big lakes but most of the big concentrations have moved to southern locations. (That's just what I've observed)


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Not sure who is telling you there are still loads of ducks in canada. The latest report I read today is as follows. Maybe they are coming form the north pole where they dont survey. LOL.

CANADIAN WILDLIFE SERVICE REPORTS: 
DAUPHIN LAKE FIELD OFFICE - LOCATION: DAUPHIN LAKE, MB

Reported that on 11/13 that Dauphin Lake was completely froze up as of Monday the 11th and every duck and goose has now left the area for the year!

BOISEVAINE AREA OFFICE - LOCATION: BOISEVAINE, MANITOBA

Reported on 11/12 that there are still a few pockets of ducks and geese hanging around, but the majority of birds have now headed south for the winter.

OAK HAMMOCK MARSH FIELD OFFICE - LOCATION: STONEWALL, MB

Reported that on 11/13 that there are only a few pockets of water yet open. Those cooler temps have now pushed over 90% of the birds south. It was reported that there are still some birds in the area, but not many left at this point in the season.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Did you check western sask? Lots of nodak birds come from sask rather than MB. Sask river holds birds year around.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The Mallard Migration was on in full force yesterday...Strings and strings of migrating mallards non stop over Devils. I don't know if it was the full moon on Saturday but it was a mass exit.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

CANADIAN WILDLIFE SERVICE REPORTS: 
WADENA FIELD OFFICE - LOCATION: QUILL LAKES REGION

Reported on 11/14 that the vast majority of ducks and geese have now left the area. There are still a few small localized pockets of bird left, but with the cooler temps freezing the water, and some snow on the ground most waterfowl has now left.

WEYBURN OFFICE - LOCATION: WEYBURN, SK

Reported on 11/14 that with the cooler temps that have frozen up a lot of the water in the area that the majority of ducks and geese have left the area. Office staff did report that there are some Mallards and Canada Geese left but very low numbers.

LAST MOUNTAIN LAKE - LOCATION: REGINA, SK

Reported on 11/12 that there are still some larger flocks of Canada geese around. Also reported that most every Mallard has now left the area, there are some smaller flocks around, but noted that the majority of birds have now migrated south.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Thank you recker too lasy to do that myself. Looks like our northerly neighbors r about donzo :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

recker said:


> CANADIAN WILDLIFE SERVICE REPORTS:
> WADENA FIELD OFFICE - LOCATION: QUILL LAKES REGION
> 
> Reported on 11/14 that the vast majority of ducks and geese have now left the area. There are still a few small localized pockets of bird left, but with the cooler temps freezing the water, and some snow on the ground most waterfowl has now left.
> ...


Cool were do you get this reports from?


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

brobones said:


> recker said:
> 
> 
> > CANADIAN WILDLIFE SERVICE REPORTS:
> ...


hunt the north.com i beleive...at least they have a similar format


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes hunt the north.com. They have a report every thursday night.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

There are no doubt still pockets of birds lingering around through out the state. Only the die-hards are going to find them and I guarantee you they won't be posting it up on here, If you are on here looking for birds that might be the first mistake. :wink:


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

fieldgeneral said:


> There are no doubt still pockets of birds lingering around through out the state. Only the die-hards are going to find them and I guarantee you they won't be posting it up on here, If you are on here looking for birds that might be the first mistake. :wink:


That is correct!


----------

